# Getting back into Grooming!



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is great. Wes! I hope the owner will consult with you on the design of the grooming area so you have a comfortable and efficient place to work.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

That's terrific! Good luck in your new venture - it'll be nice to have that visibility by being associated with the daycare. And what better time to have your dog groomed - it's one-stop shopping


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I totally agree! Unfortunately its a bit of a drive from town, but I can't complain if I get a shop to use out of the deal! She was planning on setting up a grooming table and "shower station". 
I'm planning to ask if they can build a raised bathtub since that helped with my back before... Do any of you groomers use raised tubs or no?
What else should I ask for? I have all the equipment, so it's just how to make the ideal shop...


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats and good luck. I groom my own kids but would be scared to death to do anyone else's. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Groomers have to have to have raised tubs or most of us would become hunchbacks or out of biz. One can easily get a tub from a do it yourself center & then put it up on a wooden frame. I had mine custom made because I am tall. I think you need to discuss with the owner if you are going to be an employee or an independent. If you are on FB then I can add you to Pro Groomer Network, we all bounce ideas off of each other.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Although it has been many years since I worked as a vet tech....we used to bathe dogs if they were really dirty before surgery & the one thing I appreciated most was the washer & dryer & LOTS of towels!!! Will she be supplying a towel service or will you be responsible for that cost, is a question that may seem small but IS another to ask! I would get on a groomer forum to ask about what equipment is absolutely necessary. I think I would also want everything in writing to protect yourself legally. Then make sure to have someone 'look' at any agreements before signing them!
I hope all your dreams and ambitions come true.....Good Luck!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome news! Starting on your own is daunting, but it's worth it. 

I have a raised tub in my shop. Get some steps for the big dogs. In my old shop I had one raised tub and one on the floor. I hated the one on the floor. Very rarely used it.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I was pretty sure raised tub was a basic necessity, but one lady I met didn't have one so I wasn't sure. 
When my old boss moved she gave me a lot of her equipment. It can definitely use an upgrade, but I've got shears (for now), 2 speed AGC, and a Bravura I bought myself
I plan on buying some snap on combs for the AGC. My old boss just used a variety of different blades but I read on here it's cheaper and easier just to use the snap on's (Opinions?)
I've got the power dryer, TONS of towels and lots of combs and slicker brushes.
I'll be "upgrading" my combs and brushes soon. Obviously getting new shears. I'll need to buy more styptic powder and get some basic ear cleanser.
I have anti itch shampoo, and regular good smelling stuff. Some conditioner. about a gallon of each, and all can be diluted. Don't have any flea and tick shampoo right now, but that will be on my list.
I will definitely have to do more talking with her and we'll figure things out. It's just a basic start since it's still a ways away.
Oh! I already have 2 dogs booked for monday:act-up:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is your beginner list....K9 II high velocity dryer, Oster stand dryer, regular clippers and a pair of cordless Wahl chromados, 8 inch straight and curved and or thinners (try Aussie Dog) plus a 4" pair of paw or brow scissors, lots of 10 & 7 blades, Wahl stainless steel snap on combs, face comb, 8 inch comb and 10" big dog comb. FURMINATORS of various sizes (or just one LARGE one) Coat King rakes coarse and fine, mousse, hairspray, shine spray, colognes, appointment book, business cards, nail polishes, medicated spray for clipper irritation, stripping knives, hemostats, dremel or wide emery boards, rubber curry, assorted bathing tools to deshed and demat in the tub room, nooses, groomers helper, bathing nooses and suction cups, crate pads, fans, cage dryers, anti static sprays, bows, neckties, bandanas, nail scissors and heavy duty nail clippers, various muzzles and I think that might be it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder if you want to talk over your policies with the daycare owner too, like will you accept dogs in that haven't been vaccinated? What is her policy with dogs that are aggressive? Do you think a 2-dog discount is a good idea (or frequent customer discount) or is that unnecessary because there is such high demand for groomers where you live. Also, you might want to print off some little appointment cards on your computer and offer to make the next appointment after the initial groom...lots of people enjoy having their dog groomed regularly and might as well get the repeat business! Oh, and you might think about calling all your appointments for the next day like dentists do, because people are so busy, they often forget  Also, more and more businesses are getting people's email addresses these days--a great idea if you have a special campaign or if you want to go on holidays or something, just to let your customers know what's coming up. You'll do great!! Congratulations!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your new set-up and I hope all goes well!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

That's a good point about checking for vaccinations, thanks!
I'll be going into more detail with her about questions/concerns, but it's nice having you guys come up with the questions I'm not thinking of!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

partial2poodles said:


> Here is your beginner list....K9 II high velocity dryer, Oster stand dryer, regular clippers and a pair of cordless Wahl chromados, 8 inch straight and curved and or thinners (try Aussie Dog) plus a 4" pair of paw or brow scissors, lots of 10 & 7 blades, Wahl stainless steel snap on combs, face comb, 8 inch comb and 10" big dog comb. FURMINATORS of various sizes (or just one LARGE one) Coat King rakes coarse and fine, mousse, hairspray, shine spray, colognes, appointment book, business cards, nail polishes, medicated spray for clipper irritation, stripping knives, hemostats, dremel or wide emery boards, rubber curry, assorted bathing tools to deshed and demat in the tub room, nooses, groomers helper, bathing nooses and suction cups, crate pads, fans, cage dryers, anti static sprays, bows, neckties, bandanas, nail scissors and heavy duty nail clippers, various muzzles and I think that might be it.


I like my 5 and 4 blades too. Don't forget clipper cool and blade wash. And oil.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

How about a recirculating bathing system? I don't use coolants it wears your blades down faster.. I clean my blades with H-42 and then oil them. If you have multiple blades then you don't have to have cool lube. I really. Any think of anything else that hasn't been covered... Oh what about a Groomer's Helper?!! I bought the pro set but aren't allowed to use that.. Only allowed to use the basic set. It is wonderful to have!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I'm a bit of an idiot here, so what is a recirculating bathing system?:alberteinstein:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh you poor poor thing!!! Shhhh it's going to be better now, no one should be deprived of the joys of bathing systems. There are a couple different kinds.. Some like the hydrosurge where it mixes water and shampoo and you apply with hose/sprayer. You have to have good water pressure and you have to use their shampoos. We use this at work and I hate it!! 
The recirculating system works differently. Optimally you use one oz of ANY shampoo you want and maybe like 5 gallons of water and the recirc will recirculate the water shampoo over the dog repeatedly with a hose/sprayer. It is awesome, and gets dogs sooo clean!! Much cleaner than the hydrosurge! You use less water, less shampoo, and cleans very effectively.. Dare I say more than handscrub! Here is a blog http://http://groomwise.typepad.com...he-dirt-on-recirculating-bathing-systems.html

THere is more info out there by BBird and others if you google it. You can buy one the already assembled ones like Hanveys bathing beauty http://http://www.hairvac.com/bathing-beauty.htm

Or you can make your own! Making your own is the cheapest and just as effective but you are limited to what is available in your area. So the quality depends on you and what you find. I made my own and it cost me like 130 to make. If I had a higher tub or garden sink like we used to I would use it all the time! Since I have to set it up and be careful not to splash everywhere I only use it occasionally when I see a lot of dander and stuff


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thank you ladyscarletthawk! my eyes have been opened! 
I used to just use a bottle with measurements on it, and rub it all over the dogs


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw this thread. Congratulations! Sounds like an exciting adventure for you. Good luck and I know you will make a lot of dogs and their owners happy


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a Star Jet Wash recirculating bathing system-fantastic & have had it for over 6 years cuts down on bathing time & brushing in the tub. I also have a Clipper Vac that I can't live without, although my next one will be from Hanvey so much quieter.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thank you ladyscarletthawk! my eyes have been opened!
> I used to just use a bottle with measurements on it, and rub it all over the dogs


Gasp!! Do you beat you clothes on the rocks by the river too??!! It's ok, occasionally I bathe the old fashion way too lol! Makes me wish I lived in the old house with the laundry sink. Now I've been reduced to bathing in the kitchen sink and use the hand held sprayer too . Lol it hurts my hand so much I'll use a pitcher to rinse the girls off ESP my mini in show coat. I also use that as my bottle with measurements on it lol! You won't regret getting one for sure or at least making it yourself 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Haha it's definitely something I'll be trying to get!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Oh crap! So I found somewhere that sells the kenchii spider set that I really want online. I had to use my moms paypal account since I don't have one. I email transferred the money to her, and it VANISHED! It's not in her account and mine is empty now too!!!
Anyone dealt with this? Could it just take a couple hours... normally the transfer is instant but oh crumbcake, I sure hope I didn't just lose that money!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Go to Paypal and dispute the transaction. Is it you bank account that has been emptied? Yikes,. I would contact them as soon as they open. I hope this is just a glitch but I would not wait in case it is a scam. Good luck.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I have had it take up to 24 hours for a transfer before, but I wouldn't worry as its Paypal and I trust their customer service department will take care of you... They've been very good to me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Phew! It took an hour, but eventually the money went through. Turns out it wasn't paypal, but the bank... Oh well, it's solved now and I've ordered my spider set shears :dancing:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank goodness. I was worrying about this for you. I have bought a lot of stuff on Paypal and it always go through right away so that made me even more concerned. I know Paypal does their best to police things but with that kind of volume things happen. High sigh of relief.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Did my first "official" groom yesterday  Unfortunately it was just a shave down but I think it went all right. I'm still waiting for my new shears to come in and all I have right now is the masters grooming tool rainbow kind... Which takes like 3 chopping attempts to actually take any hair off. It's certainly not perfect but I think he still looked cute after.
Someone phoned today about getting their dog done. I was at work so had to call him back after. Phones terrify me, I absolutely hate phoning people and I stress out so I wasn't thinking clearly.
The guy said he needed his dog done this week,, so we set up a time for 6 pm on Thursday since I still have to work. Then finally the question came to my mind: What kind of dog is it?? Well apparently it's a lab/newfie cross!! was NOT expecting that! So now I'm going to have to do a ton of brushing out after working all day. I guess it's good still, but dang... I really should've asked that sooner. I totally wouldn't have done it until the weekend, and if he said he needed it sooner than too bad. :argh:


----------



## anagroom (Feb 26, 2013)

Good luck with everything that is very exciting. Remember to check out the conventions around you for education. I used a raised tub it's fine it can be a little slippery so make sure you get a mat and clean up well. Keep us updated I'll help with any questions I've been doing this for over 9 years.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Yay! Phoned him back and rescheduled. I was stressing over it all day


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Always get the person's name, number, type of dog, and weight. What's funny is even after I get the breed and weight, I am STILL surprised at what walks through my door!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do a lot of work on the phone contacting people I don't know. They provide their contact information and want to be called but it use to make me nervous. I wrote myself a script for what I wanted to say so I wouldn't forget anything. You might try doing the same until you feel more comfortable. Congratulations on your first groom!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I ordered new blades a couple days ago, they should be in within the week  
Also got permission to use a grooming name that I found online  D'tails 
thinking of making it D'tails grooming studio. Or something like that, any other ideas?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Use your name so your customers will remember it!


----------

